# FreeBSD 10 on Xeon E5405 using just single core



## tbyte (Jan 27, 2014)

I have an old Xeon E5405 system that is dual CPU 8 core total. While running a test FreeBSD 10 on it I noticed that ALL of the processes and threads are running on core 0 no matter what. And the machine is always 700% idle at min. Until I did `cpuset -l 0-7 -s 0 -p <pid>` and the pid is of a heavy multi-threaded process that maxes the CPU. After that the idle is 0 and that single process (and ONLY it) is using all the cores. I don't believe that's intended but anybody have any idea why is it happening ? (and not no hyper threading is available on that CPU at all).

Regards


----------



## youngunix (Jan 29, 2014)

What is the name of the process?


----------

